# Fremont White Bass



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

In 50 years of fishing for white bass in Fremont, I have never done better. I caught 25 which averaged over 15 inches. Lots of fish dinners soon The Sandusky River is running very high but the fish are there if you work a little.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thats some shoulders nice i have worn my arm out up there on those bass... the like 3 inch white twister tails


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

They are BIG this year. I caught a dozen in about an hour last night in the Maumee and most were huge females.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Execellent catch and it us barely started I will be there this weekend with my cooler and a couple others!!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't agree that it is barely started. In general, I believe white bass numbers are significantly down in the Erie system. We hardly caught any last year while trolling in late May through August. Get them while you can.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I fished between the bridges for about 20 minutes last evening. Water was high and muddy. Nothing caught. One other angler way upstream of me by the other bridge.


----------



## DoubleHooked (Oct 15, 2014)

BFG said:


> I fished between the bridges for about 20 minutes last evening. Water was high and muddy. Nothing caught. One other angler way upstream of me by the other bridge.


I do agree with you on the white bass season's time frame. Unfortunately, this years have been really weird with Rain, muddy water and the late start... I would say it might last a little longer this year. 

But yes, last year... My brother and I fished the week before Memorial day and was able to catch a good number... but within a week, all we caught was chads.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

New to the run coming up Sunday night fishing Monday any pointers to a decent area to fish from shore. Never been looking for a starting point. Name of bait shop near ?


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

bower112 said:


> New to the run coming up Sunday night fishing Monday any pointers to a decent area to fish from shore. Never been looking for a starting point. Name of bait shop near ?


You're definitely new to the run...angler supplies is where you start and they will gladly tell you exactly where to go


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The people doing the best in the high muddy water are tight lining minnows on the bottom.


----------



## Fishy Farmer (Apr 29, 2019)

The bite has been weird this year. Seems like I have not done well on any of the flashier baits. Simple 1/8 oz lead head with a 2 in tail and the bottom and that has been the trick.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Did fine with swimbaits when I visited a couple weeks ago.


----------

